# General > Book & Author Requests >  A Philosophical Inquiry into the Origin of Our Ideas on the Sublime and Beautiful

## Countess

By Edmund Burke. I know he isn't a literary writer, but neither is Adam Smith, Machiavelli or even Rousseau - still, their thoughts greatly contributed to much literature. Both Byron and Wilde were influenced by this work.


http://www.bartleby.com/24/2/

----------


## aeroport

He's also kind of important in light of Mary Wollstonecraft's 'Vindication of the Rights of Woman.'

----------


## Logos

You're both right; and yes, he is on the ever-growing to-be-added-to-the site new authors list  :Biggrin:

----------


## jon1jt

Logos, can't you violate those stupid copyrights and just add my Kerouac on here? Think of the contribution you'd be making to humanity.  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

hahaa, living on the edge huh?  :Tongue:

----------


## jon1jt

> hahaa, living on the edge huh?


Hell yeah!  :Tongue:

----------


## Il Penseroso

can breaking copyright laws really be considered _the edge_?

----------


## jon1jt

> can breaking copyright laws really be considered _the edge_?



Nah. But most people generally don't break rules, Il. It wasn't always this way.  :Tongue:

----------


## Countess

I think stupid rules are made to be broken. (-:

----------


## Etienne

> I think stupid rules are made to be broken. (-:


 :Brickwall:

----------


## Logos

> I think stupid rules are made to be broken. (-:


Some yes  :Biggrin:  but not at expense of having the LitNet get into _trouble_  :Wink:

----------


## capek

Got me this book for Christmas. Looking forward to reading it. :P

----------

